# ****FID Card***



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

I got my fid card when i was 18 years old in 1999 From the town of halifax. I later sold my rifle and went away to college in florida. My license has since expired in 03 or 04 i believe. When i took the course for an fid i took the pistol course, but i was not at the age to aquire a permit. Now that i am looking to aquire my license again, do i need to take another course to regain my license? would it be possible to get a class B license with the course pistol course that i took when i was 18? Do police stations keep records of the safety course that was taken,because when i was 18 i wasent very good at record keeping and have no idea where the certificate is, but i still do have my old fid. Do i have to get fingerprints done again? I am anxious to get back on the range..thank you


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

You'll need to take the class, and get reprinted, since you're not renewing.

Also, dont bother with Class-B, unless they wont give you class-A at all. There arent many firearms that are Class-B legal, and it's the same price as class-A.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree, just go straight for the Class A. The Class B is redundant.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Do police stations keep records of the safety course that was taken,because when i was 18 i wasent very good at record keeping and have no idea where the certificate is, but i still do have my old fid. Do i have to get fingerprints done again? I am anxious to get back on the range..thank you


First of all, you want to make sure that the course meets the state requirements for training. If it does, I would try contacting the records department at the police station to see if they can locate it in their records and provide you with a copy (there will be a fee involved).

If that fails, you can try to contact your instructor...I ended up taking this route when I lost mine and my instructor had a certificate to me within a few days.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I have taken the safety class multiple times, from two seperate instructors. Each time, anyone that was under 21 was given a permit that was ONLY good for an FID, even though they sat through the same class and shot the same .22 handgun. 

I'm not sure about NRA and state rules, maybe some instructors give under-21'ers a pistol class certifiacte, but in my first hand experience, no...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you let your license lapse, often you have to take the course again.

Get the class A as many have said, why limit yourself. Many seem o think that if your try for a Class A you won't get it because your town does not issue CLass A ALP. The class (a,b) has more to do witht he firearms you can OWN, v. if you can carry or not. If they don't want you to carry they will issue a restricted Class A.


----------

